# Have Prostitute, Lose Office.



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2008)

So, NY's govenor Spitzer got caught with more than his hand in the cookie jar, and now is going to resign in disgrace.

*http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/03/12/spitzer/index.html

*So.....thoughts?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2008)

What exactly does she _do_ for $4700/hour?


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 12, 2008)

He vowed to clamp down on crimes like this.  He should have claimed this as evidence of the effectiveness of his leadership.  Couldn't hurt.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 12, 2008)

arnisador said:


> What exactly does she _do_ for $4700/hour?


 
Can anyone say whip:erg:


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 12, 2008)

I find it odd that of all the crimes politicians are known for comiting, it is always sex that gets them in the most trouble.  Really, a politicians sex life should be their own business, I'm more concerned about coruption that actually effects more then their marriage.


----------



## crushing (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought he might be able to get away with it, if he were to be straight up with his constituents.  The real legal problems and loss of public trust (not family trust) comes with the cover-up, perjury and obstruction of justice that often results.

From one report I heard on NPR, the alleged incident is a felony and felons can't serve as governor in NY.  If that's the case, maybe it is better to resign than go through the process of removal.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> I'm more concerned about coruption that actually effects more then their marriage.


 
It can effect more than their marriage, if the politician is willing, for example, to make political concessions in order to make certain photographs go away.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 12, 2008)

Prostitution is illegal whether it should be or not.  The implications on his private life are his concerns, not mine.  For instance if she were another employee and a willing participant or some kept woman ... my thought is "whatever." I may not agree nor approve but it's his business.  He, however, put money into an illegal activity and for that he should lose office.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, before anyone goes overboard -- let's know that this guy cleaned up a lot of corruption in Wall Street.

Furthermore -- I have a friend who used to live in Long Island, NY.  He moved to my city.  He used to go to Manhattan from time to time.  He told me that there are prostitutes in Manhattan that are so breathtakingly beautiful that you would not believe it.  He said that they are almost like another species, just incredible.

So, this man goes around, he gets involved with prostitution rings, and knows the people.  Then he ends up getting involved like this.

Just remember -- this is not Louisville KY, it is not Washington DC.  No.  This is freaking *MANHATTAN!  *

I of course do not agree with what he did -- he has a wife after all!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Prostitution is illegal whether it should be or not.  The implications on his private life are his concerns, not mine.  For instance if she were another employee and a willing participant or some kept woman ... my thought is "whatever." I may not agree nor approve but it's his business.  He, however, put money into an illegal activity and for that he should lose office.



When he does go, his superdelegate vote for Hillary goes with him, hahahaha!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2008)

This effects my office directly, I work in an office that is directly associated with the Gov. Me I likely have nothing to worry about but there are commissioners throughout the state that need to wonder if they will still be working for the state by years end. 

Interesting thing is a lot of the things that were used to catch him he knew about and in at least one case was responsible for its implementation during his time as Attorney General.

I just feel real bad for his wife and kids


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 12, 2008)

I think he pissed off a lot of wallstreet brass and they called in some favors...


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 12, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I think he pissed off a lot of wallstreet brass and they called in some favors...


That thought crossed my mind, too.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 12, 2008)

I wasn't suggesting that what he did was "ok," it was illegal, immoral (he's married) and not the way a elected official should behave. However, politicians find themsleves in all sorts of scandals, in my mind the sex related ones are generally the least concerning.  Yet they also seem to be the ones that require the least evidence, and get the offenders in the most trouble.

It's not just politicians, but public figures in general.  There seems to be a difference in how different sorts of crimes are treated.  Sex related issues, even when no crime has been commited, seem to get a much higher level of backlash then other issues.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Couldn't remember where I saw the article, but here it is:

Ten Politically Incorrect Truths about Human Nature

Check out number 9.  Money quote:



> To ask why the President of the United States would have a sexual encounter with a young woman is like asking why someone who worked very hard to earn a large sum of money would then spend it.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 12, 2008)

The quoted $4700 an hour makes me want to go into a new line of work...
Yes, public standards on many things have changed, but, prostitution in this country is still seen by the majority as immoral behavior. It isn't, and never was "just about sex". The moral component is the larger part here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe the big issues here aren't the prostitute, but using tax payers money to bring her across state lines in violation of federal law. Big nono's.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 12, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I believe the big issues here aren't the prostitute, but using tax payers money to bring her across state lines in violation of federal law. Big nono's.


That's certainly how I see it.  Marital infidelity is stupid, but is best dealt with between the spouses, not the media.  Using tax dollars to commit illegal acts - and across state lines, which ups the ante - is just plain stupid.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 12, 2008)

If anyone is interested, the young woman who the Governor was with has an mp3 audio recording which can be downloaded for only 98 cents here:

http://amiestreet.com/artist/13321

If she does not screw this up, she may end up getting signed with a record label out of this!

I downloaded it and it is not bad listening.  It is categorized as being "pop / r&b", and is not offensive.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 12, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> If anyone is interested, the young woman who the Governor was with has an mp3 audio recording which can be downloaded for only 98 cents here:
> 
> http://amiestreet.com/artist/13321
> 
> ...





EDIT -- actually, I would say that it would not be a bad track to add to the exercise / weight lifting collection of music.  Actually, its not a bad song.  I hope she gets a record deal!

EDIT0 -- there is an interesting "echo / reverb" effect on the vocal track at one point!  Coolness!


----------



## tellner (Mar 12, 2008)

She can't sing. But damn, is she hot! 

If you're going to be a prostitute better to be a high-priced hetaera than street-walking werewolf bait. She was one of the very lucky ones given how she started out. 

I feel sorry for his wife, and he should have used *lobbyist's* money, not State funds dammit! That's what they're for.

As a sex scandal this is pretty mild stuff. It wasn't anyone in his chain of command. It wasn't a lobbyist whose legislation he was pushing. It was an adult of the opposite gender who was awake and consenting. She wasn't married to someone else. She wasn't coerced and insisted he wear a condom.

Hell, even the Iranians have better sex scandals than Albany. Tehran's chief of police was just caught doing the nasty with six girls at once. 



> TEHRAN,  March 12 (UPI) -- Tehran's police chief has resigned following his arrest after being found naked in the company of six nude prostitutes in a local brothel.
> 
> Reza Zarei stepped down from his post following the raid, reportedly ordered by Ayatollah Mahmoud Hashemi Shahroudi, chief of the judicial authorities,



He is truly a Man of Parts, most of which are probably abraded down to a nub if that's how he spends his days.


----------



## tellner (Mar 12, 2008)

Big Don said:


> The quoted $4700 an hour makes me want to go into a new line of work...



I've seen your picture Don. You won't make that much without a lot of plastic surgery.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

tellner said:


> I've seen your picture Don. You won't make that much without a lot of plastic surgery.




The quoted $4700 an hour would pay for a WHOLE LOT of plastic surgery.  You could hire your own personal plastique surgeon before long!  But don't do it, BigDon, hahahhahhaa!!! What would it be like if The School found out???

To Tellner:  What do you mean she cannot sing?  I am listening to it right now, as I type -- she sings very nicely.  She's not trying to sing opera music, this is pop music, she sings every bit as nicely as any one else in that music scene, I think.  She may get signed, I'm telling you.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

tellner said:


> He is truly a Man of Parts, most of which are probably abraded down to a nub if that's how he spends his days.



Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

Big Don said:


> The quoted $4700 an hour makes me want to go into a new line of work...



Goodness!  Some nights I get a good abdominal exercise just from reading these threads, because they make me laugh so hard!  Must have air, must have air!

:rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2008)

tellner said:


> I've seen your picture Don. You won't make that much without a lot of plastic surgery.


I've seen yours - you wouldn't either. :lfao:

Consensual, yes. Adults, yes.  But paying for sex is illegal.  :shrug:

I think that if you are a public servant sworn to "support the laws of the U.S. and the state." As such I believe elected officials should also be expected to OBEY the laws of the US and the State.

JMO


----------



## tellner (Mar 13, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I've seen yours - you wouldn't either.



I'll have you know that the Lady frogs *all *say I have the biggest throat sac and greenest skin in the pond!


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 13, 2008)

Ah, jeez.  Anybody got a bottle of mind-bleach I can have?


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 13, 2008)

I feel so sorry for his wife and 3 teen-aged daughters. 
His wife looked utterly shell-shocked at the news conference on Monday. It was a 64-second news conference where he made an apology, but never explicitly said what he was apologizing for (now that's a good lawyer).

His wife looked in a much better state of mind at the resignation news conference yesterday. 

It's alleged that he violated the Mann Act and that he engaged in "structuring" (splitting a large financial transaction into smaller transactions to circumvent banking laws, which in itself, is still illegal) among other things.

The issue I don't think was just prostitution - the issue is that he opened himself up to the possibility of blackmail and compromising his Office to the potential of blackmail.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 13, 2008)

I know this hasn't been brought, up but many of you may be aware of.  He spent $80,000 of the state's money on the prostitutes!!!  

I think part of the outcry is that he got busted for the same behavior that he used to decry others for.  It's hypocritical of him (and illegal).  He was involved in busting several prostitution rings while AG.  

Another point brought out was this was a "high dollar" ring that was linked to organized crime.  It wasn't just a "local" pimp/hooker arrangement, and they are talking about money laundering as part of his charges because of how he moved the money around for the 20 times he was with the prostitute.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 13, 2008)

I dont care what politicians do in the bedroom. When they participate in illegal activity though, thats a different story. If he had a "girlfriend" (as in non-hourly) it would be a non issue.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

NY Governors have been caught in infidelity before but it was an affair with another woman not a prostitute and they survived it, heck one went on to be president. 

The big issues here are the fact that it was a prostitute and that it crossed state lines (this made it federal) also he was VERY much outspoken against things illegal as an Attorney General and as Governor. But another real big thing to consider that either pretty much sunk him or very much contributed to it was his approval rating. It was rather low and if it were as high as it was at the beginning of his term there has been speculation that he could have survived this. 

As to state funds used to finance this, so far no one at the state or federal level appears to be talking about it at all. And it appears, at least at this point, that it was all funded from his personal accounts. Do not forget he is from a rather rich family and would be a millionaire or better even if he never held public office. 

I am however rather creeped out at the fact that the woman was 22 when he has a daughter that is 18 but that is likely just me. 

I still feel very badly for his wife and children this has got to be devastating to them.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 13, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> So, NY's govenor Spitzer got caught with more than his hand in the cookie jar, and now is going to resign in disgrace.
> 
> *http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/03/12/spitzer/index.html
> 
> *So.....thoughts?



I have no issue with prostitution.  I do not visit prostitutes, but I believe that most vice crimes are stupid and worthless to society.  I think they make life more dangerous for everyone.

However, since he is a hypocrite and a former "Elliot Ness" type vice guy - to hell with him. Burn him.


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, no.  Another client is busted, client number 6 this time:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_...richest_man_in_england_also_a_regular_of.html


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 13, 2008)

Big Don said:


> The quoted $4700 an hour makes me want to go into a new line of work...



Thats nothing. Wait until she gets a deal with Playboy or one of those other magazines. She will be raking in the dough, I'm sure.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Oh, no.  Another client is busted, client number 6 this time:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_...richest_man_in_england_also_a_regular_of.html



Ugh! Lordy! Those women better be making some big dough if they gotta sleep with the likes of these guys!


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 13, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Ugh! Lordy! Those women better be making some big dough if they gotta sleep with the likes of these guys!



Haha!  It just goes to demonstrate that BIG WallStreet money beats looks and attitude every time!


----------



## crushing (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, I finally found how the expenses got up over the $80,000 mark.



> Two steamy hours after Kristen - identified yesterday as 22-year-old Ashley Alexandra Dupré - walked into the Mayflower Hotel, she called Lewis to say her "date" was over. Spitzer left Kristen with the cash, the room for the night, cab fare and *whatever she wanted from the minibar*.


 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2008/03/13/2008-03-13_hooker_bookers_family_cant_understand_he.html


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 13, 2008)

crushing said:


> Okay, I finally found how the expenses got up over the $80,000 mark.



Yeah, those minibars will kill you every time.


----------

